

Ask HN: Do you still use podcasts? - sebst

I am just wondering if listening to or creating podcasts is still a thing people do on the web.<p>If you listen to or contribute to a podcast: What tools do you use? What topics are you interested in? What are your favorite podcasts?
======
tatalegma
BeyondPod, and player.fm to listen to podcasts. Yes, people still listen to
podcasts.

There was a thread about what software related podcasts people listen to here
a week or two ago, you should look for that.

------
taurenk
I usually listen to the WTF with Marc Maron, Radiolab and, the podcast version
of Twit.

I do this usually on my Android phone using the app 'Pocket Casts'.

------
DanBC
I listen to a lot of BBC Radio Four programmes.

More or Less; the Bottom Line; and the business thing with Peter Day are all
good.

